# Women's dry suit



## Matty

The Drop seat is an opening on your behind for , well you know...


----------



## ednaout

Wow. Perhaps I need to start getting more sleep - that was a ridiculous question. You are a gem for not ridiculing me on that one; )


----------



## glenn

GMER certainly seems like the standard, with some other companies top models certainly looking very good as well. 

I'm looking at the PeakUK creek suit myself. It offers what I see as a much better entry system, good customer/product support and quality materials.


----------



## cataraftgirl

I bought a Kokatat Supernova suit last year and It works well for me. I'm a rafter, not a kayaker, so my needs may be a little different. I got the drop seat, which works ok for pee breaks. I got my suit from Kayak Academy in Seattle. They were awesome to work with. Very knowledgeable and willing to answer questions to help me pick the right suit & size. The Supernova is considered a semi-dry suit, as it has latex gasket wrists, but a neoprene neck. For me the neck is much more comfortable. I would recommend contacting Kayak Academy to chat about your needs.
KJ


----------



## leif

You definitely DO want attached booties. I think most high quality companies make attached goretex (or equivalent) booties, but not necessarily latex or neoprene booties. The fabric booties are much drier than ankle gaskets, and way way easier to put on and take off. You will probably be able to wear cotton socks inside the drysuit booties. Just be sure to take care of them.

Finally, semi-dry might cut it for rafting, but if you're going to use this suit for boating, you'll want gaskets.


----------



## Dave Frank

Super Nova? Not sure what beyond the lack of Neck gasket makes the SN semi dry. I got one for Riley as it was the only youth one available at the time. I glued in a neck gasket. A non neck gasketed suit is not a serious option for kayaking.


----------



## straycat

I have a goretex Kokatat Meridian with drop seat and fabric booties. I love it. The drop seat works great for pee breaks, now I don't have to dehydrate myself so as not to spend 10 minutes trying to get out of a drysuit to pee. I am way more comfortable in warmer (but still cold) conditions than I was in my nonbreathable drysuit. I also bought mine from the Kayak Academy, they were having a sale of 20 percent off, not sure if it's still going on. The Tropos seems like a good deal also.

Susan


----------



## kclowe

I have a Palm drysuit and love it. It's actually a men's small and it fits me pretty well. I'm a pretty small girl, too. I'm about 5'1" and 110lbs. I don't want to start the whole "how to pee on the river" thread all over again, but get yourself a FUD and you don't need the drop seat. The guy's relief zipper works just fine. I actually borrowed a friends' drysuit with the drop seat and it made me crazy. In a kayak you can feel the zippers and they are never in a good place.
You want latex gaskets and attached booties. Goretex is the best, but cheaper options will work. They just won't be as breathable or last as long.
Gaskets around the ankles make it a "semi" dry suit. Those things will never keep the water out if you swim.
Oh, and if you plan on kayking in it, make sure it has a tunnel for your skirt. A lot of models are made for rafting and don't have one.
I love my drysuit for rafting and kayaking. Best gear buy I ever made!

Kim


----------



## rg5hole

my wife has a Palm Element w/ relief and socks. It is bomber and the customer service is just as good or better than Kokatat.

I paddle a kokatat and love them too, but palm, for 1/2 the money is a steal and well worth it...Also, I have worn this drysuit on several occasions (it is small on me) and can give you a first hand review. BTW my wife is 140 lbs, about 5'10 and she is in the Women's Large.

pros:
Palm fabric is thicker and more "bomber" than kokatat
Palm gasket material is thicker and is easier to put on/off
custy service is easy to get in touch with nowadays

cons:
you need a buddy to zip you in
the relief zipper is nice for me but I have a pee hose, not a pee hole so you will need a funnel


----------



## straycat

Not disagreeing that a pee zipper can work with a FUD, but try one first before you rely on a men's pee zipper, if you haven't already. I've tried several types and just can't use them. I won't go into the details.  I do have friends who use them with the men's zippers. Note that the men's zipper is a little high for female anatomy. I kayak and row in my drysuit and I don't sit on the zipper. I have a friend who has a drysuit with the dropseat also and she loves hers as well.


----------



## Kendi

I have the Kototat Tropos womens (bottom of the line) suit. No feet in it. That being said- for the money it's held very well for two full seasons here in the PNW. When I decide to upgrade, I'd absoulutely get the feet in it and a women's relief zipper.

Regarding the Kayak Academy- they are amazing folks and will walk you through each step to build you a suit that best meets your needs.


----------



## Robin

*My Choice*

I use the NRS Inversion Womens Dry-suit w/ the whiz freedom (wf) and don't really have any issues w/ peeing, or getting it on/off, it also has latex footies. I wear it for kayaking and rowing/paddle rafting. The relief zipper is set lower so use of the wf is pretty easy after you've practiced a few times- just read the instructions. The zippers work better the more I use them, and I stay completely dry- it's pretty cozy inside and breathable enough; I mean sometimes I might be wearing too heavy of layers underneath or the weather turns warm but most of the time I'm really comfortable- like wearing sweats to go kayaking. I like that the gaskets don't strangle me either and just work. I was considering the W. Kokatat but the drop seat zipper seemed like lumpy rubbing issue in a kayak, still I never tried one on.


----------



## raftkat

I currently have the Kokatat Gore-tex bibs with the drop seat and gore-tex socks that I wear with an NRS Flux drytop (triton material). Upgraded to this from the Tropos bibs that I wore out in less than two seasons. 
I really like the two piece because the top and bottom wear out at different rates and that way you can just replace the part that isn't working anymore when you wear it out. I wear my drysuit almost everyday from May through September and I don't have any comfort issues with the two piece system. I use it mostly for rafting, but also for kayaking. The "roll" from attaching the two pieces is a little bulky but not uncomfortable (I'm sure this depends on which lifejacket you are using). It is almost completely dry too, again depending on how good you rolled the two pieces together that day. I have swam in the system 20+ times in cold class V and just gotten a little damp at the roll site, sometimes.

Having used both a gore-tex and tropos bottom, the gore-tex is by far the best bet. More durable and WAY more comfortable. As for the booties, I have them in my current bottoms but not in my old ones. The only difference will be whether your feet get wet or not. The ankle gasket are as dry (or drier) that a typical latex neck gasket. I liked having wet feet sometime to regulate body temperature when boating in really cold water in warmish weather. But having the dry feet is quite amazing too.

In my opinion, a drop seat is a must. I occasionally find myself hitting my hand on the zipper when paddle guiding, but I have no comfort issues when sitting in a kayak. Plus, if its your kayak, you should be able to adjust the outfitting to make it comfortable for you.


----------



## ednaout

Thanks for all the responses. I think I'll probably try to stay women's specific. I've been on river trips where I have tried to use the various funnel systems (fresh-ette, etc...) and I'm not into it. the drop seat will be what I'm after...but I am curious about the point that Kclowe brought up -

Kclowe - Good point about feeling the zippers, in a kayak - I hadn't thought about that. That's the kind of thing that could driver me totally nuts! 

I am buying a dry suit for Kayaking specifically so I do need the kayak friendly version with the tunnel. 

Rg5hole - I forgot about Palm - seems like there might be a good reason that they are 1/2 the price..."you get what you paid for...?" any thoughts? I knew someone that had a good bit of trouble with theirs. 

I know I want the attached booties and I think I would like the gortex booties best - I'm not worried about getting too hot - I always run cold and pack on a hundred layers. The idea of having only a union suit + the dry suit is thrilling - I hate the bunch that happens when I layer underneath dry top/pant systems. 

If any one happens to be selling one let me know - the kayak tunnel is a must.
I'm a little shy of 5'6 and about 125, so either a small or med - I'm smack dab between sizes based on the kokatat sizing chart I looked at - I'm thinking a medium is the best route.

Thanks,

Beth


----------



## rg5hole

Edna, I can honestly say that Palm quality is as good or better than Kokatat, having paid full (well internet retail) price for each and paddled class V in both I feel equally confident.

The women's Palm Element is certainly worth a look, and reading past threads on the buzz you will find Kokatat to be a favorite NRS to be the worst, and Palm to be highly thought of. You will find more craftsmanship in the seam-work on a Palm as the knees, shoulders, hips, and the elbows all have articulated cuts providing a natural posture by design. It also has padding on the shoulders and elbows built up by layers of fabric. Like I said though, you need a buddy to get it zipped up and the relief effort could prove to be class V for you.


----------



## kclowe

Hiya! I actually use a Palm goretex drytop as well as my Palm goretex drysuit. I think it's just a matter of what you are willing to pay. There are less expensive models that Palm makes that will probably not be as good. I have nothing but love for both of mine, though. I'm dreading the replacement of my drytop because I haven't been able to find one that I like as much. It's lasted through about 8 seasons. It looks pretty sad, but it's still dry and breathable like the day I bought it (replaced the gaskets twice ). I've heard good things about kokatat, too.
You will probably just have to go out and try a bunch of them on. Try to sit in your boat with them so you know if the zippers will be annoying.
Good luck! Let me know what you end up with.

Kim


----------



## H2UhOh

ednaout said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I think I'll probably try to stay women's specific. I've been on river trips where I have tried to use the various funnel systems (fresh-ette, etc...) and I'm not into it. the drop seat will be what I'm after...but I am curious about the point that Kclowe brought up -
> 
> Kclowe - Good point about feeling the zippers, in a kayak - I hadn't thought about that. That's the kind of thing that could driver me totally nuts!
> 
> I am buying a dry suit for Kayaking specifically so I do need the kayak friendly version with the tunnel.
> 
> Rg5hole - I forgot about Palm - seems like there might be a good reason that they are 1/2 the price..."you get what you paid for...?" any thoughts? I knew someone that had a good bit of trouble with theirs.
> 
> I know I want the attached booties and I think I would like the gortex booties best - I'm not worried about getting too hot - I always run cold and pack on a hundred layers. The idea of having only a union suit + the dry suit is thrilling - I hate the bunch that happens when I layer underneath dry top/pant systems.
> 
> If any one happens to be selling one let me know - the kayak tunnel is a must.
> I'm a little shy of 5'6 and about 125, so either a small or med - I'm smack dab between sizes based on the kokatat sizing chart I looked at - I'm thinking a medium is the best route.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Beth



For the last 7+ yrs I used a Stohlquist Gore-tex drysuit in men's Small size. The suit's been good but is wearing out (leaks along the seams that I keep Aquasealing, only to find another leak next time). Stohlquist has stopped making Gore-tex suits.

I got by with no relief zip at all, but when I recently bought a new suit (Kokatat women's Small GMER) I special-ordered it with the lowered front pee zip instead of the rear half-moon drop seat. K-tat is only making the lowered-front pee zip in women's suits as custom/special orders. This suit fits 5'3" 108-lb me better than the men's size due to shorter torso, though it has much more butt room than I need or like. But that doesn't matter for paddling in.

Anyway, their suits seem to run very roomy, as do the Gore-tex booties. I got the X-Small booties because I wear size 6.5 women's shoe (or size 5 "unisex"), and there is lots of extra room in them. Must be sized for thick socks.

IF you fit a Medium best but the sleeves or legs are too long, K-tat will make a suit with shorter ones at a small extra charge.

I bought a Freshette to use with the pee zip but so far haven't used it except for a practice at home.


----------



## ckspaddler

The Kokatat GMER is amazing and I really like that Kokat make's it tailored for Women. I personally would say the driest drysuit out there. Kokatat is all built in USA. Great company and they stand behind there work with. I would suggest the Gore-tex booties, but always wear a shoe to protect the material. 

Great Review by a Female Paddler:
CKS Squad Review:Natalie Kellum Reviews The Meridian GMER Dry Suit | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

